

Show HN: Product configuration using three.js - jiekebo
http://jiekebo.info/embed/example/lego.html

======
jiekebo
Hi there! This is an example product configuration, which is fully dynamic and
adjustable using the admin panel on jiekebo.info. It is just a quickly made
configuration of a toy character. The idea is that it should be possible to
model any product with the admin panel, and have the dynamic product
configurator display and align individual parts to give an idea to the user,
the impact of part choices. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

